# Shipping cost from Pakistan to Melbourne



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

Wanted to know if anyone has shipped their goods from Pakistan to Australia? How much it costs and is it safe / right decision to buy and send our important household items from here ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the cost of buying and shipping is more or less the same as buying new ones there. Not suggested. Plus there is a risk of things being broken plus handling charges at the port plus transportation cost (usually very high) from the port to the accommodation, unless your move is paid for (applies to those on employer sponsored) it is better to buy everything there except for a countable few things like a pressure cooker, a rolling pin, a wok. These things are available in Australia but a little steep in pricing but the quality that you get in AU is much better, yes even the pressure cookers, might cost me 1000 INR here in INdia and a wooping 200-300$ in Australia but the quality is worth it.. This comes from a friend I just spoke to who has been in Melbourne since last 10 years.


----------



## uroojs (Mar 24, 2011)

anj1976 said:


> the cost of buying and shipping is more or less the same as buying new ones there. Not suggested. Plus there is a risk of things being broken plus handling charges at the port plus transportation cost (usually very high) from the port to the accommodation, unless your move is paid for (applies to those on employer sponsored) it is better to buy everything there except for a countable few things like a pressure cooker, a rolling pin, a wok. These things are available in Australia but a little steep in pricing but the quality that you get in AU is much better, yes even the pressure cookers, might cost me 1000 INR here in INdia and a wooping 200-300$ in Australia but the quality is worth it.. This comes from a friend I just spoke to who has been in Melbourne since last 10 years.



Ahan... Thank you


----------



## AArshad (Apr 24, 2012)

uroojs said:


> Ahan... Thank you


Just wanted an update from you, you must be now settled in Oz, so can you tell me if you shipped anything and how did you find the prices there? do you wish you had taken something with you that you didn't. I have been looking online at the furniture available and found the designs so basic esp at Ikea, that i want to take them from here, what do you suggest?
thanks


----------

